# What Crm is everyone using



## droshmo (Oct 14, 2017)

Good morning,

I am currently using Cloze on my iphone as a CRM (Customer relationship management), since we are small but growing. I like the app however I would like a desktop/laptop Crm. 

What are you guys using and why? 
Thank you for the feed back


----------



## casey344 (Dec 15, 2005)

*Lacrm*

I use LACRM (Less Annoying CRM) ... it allows to me build custom pipelines for the different divisions of my business and easily track which phase each project is at. Terrible name IMO but great program and only $10/month. I had been a Act! CRM user for 10+ years but they seemed to stop developping and staying with the times. I've been using this LACRM for about a year now and love it.


----------



## droshmo (Oct 14, 2017)

*will look into it*

Have no heard of it, Sounds affordable. I will certainly look into it. Thank you!


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

My favorites are Pipedrive and Insightly. Insightly is nice because it is also fairly solid as a project management application as well, Pipedrive really isn't, although you can develop a pipeline for project phases.

Both have good apps. I find that Pipedrive is a little less clunky for adding data and that's a big perk but Insightly also had some features that I miss. They're both really cheap.


----------



## lge77 (Jun 20, 2017)

Not currently using one but have used Salesforce in the past. Lots of features, but can be very pricey!


----------



## mateo7 (Nov 13, 2017)

My favorite is Pipedrive


----------



## DiaperRiot (Sep 27, 2017)

we use ACT. Personally, it's the only one I've ever used, so I'm not sure how it compares.


----------



## śeciak (Aug 26, 2021)

Try Firmao.net - manage company online! I have everything in one place (working time, invoices, customers, inventory). Helpful and easy to use


----------

